# How we can manipulate the surge



## UberPissed

Would it inflate the surge if every driver opened the app and put the pin where they were? 

I am thinking if we all did this, it would put increase the number of eyeballs on one area and potentially create a surge. 

Since Uber f-s us, maybe we have to resort to these types of games.


----------



## Doodle

Great idea!


----------



## MilTownSHO

I've wondered before when I am scanning the passenger app for other drivers if this helps cause the surge as well.


----------



## UberPissed

Maybe try to spread the word - if you make comments in other forms, link this one


----------



## JJuber

offline together for 10 min and back online when is surge


----------



## KrisThuy

this is kind of hard to do because when everyone log in everyone will be getting passengers all over the place
you might get a request 10miles away


----------



## chiliweet

Total newbie question, but what is a surge? I'm gathering it is a large group of people wanting rides at one location, or a promotion?


----------



## fuber

You need to go offline as often as you can. Taking crap? Log off. Getting big mac? Log off. Log off as often as you can


----------



## UberPissed

Would it make sense if everyone logged on/off on odd/even increments? Eg logon 600-609, off 610-619, on 620-629, etc.


----------



## KrisThuy

chiliweet said:


> Total newbie question, but what is a surge? I'm gathering it is a large group of people wanting rides at one location, or a promotion?


yes and close,
when demand is high and drivers are low the map turns red on ur uber phone and that means surge pricing
the customer could get charge 2x their regualar fare its really up to how high was the demand.. the highest ive seen was 7.25x


----------



## Farlance

Manipulating surge pricing is a one-way ticket to being instantly and irrevocably deactivated. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## UberPissed

Farlance said:


> Manipulating surge pricing is a one-way ticket to being instantly an irrevocably deactivated. Just keep that in mind.


True, but if they paid us a living wage, we wouldn't have to resort to such tactics. Just sayin.


----------



## fwanklyspeaking

Farlance said:


> Manipulating surge pricing is a one-way ticket to being instantly an irrevocably deactivated. Just keep that in mind.


Which office do you work in, and do you think anyone cares?


----------



## LAuberX

Farlance said:


> Manipulating surge pricing is a one-way ticket to being instantly an irrevocably deactivated. Just keep that in mind.


Farlance, your input is always valued. So what exactly is "Manipulating the surge" from Ubers point of view?


----------



## KrisThuy

i bet uber loves surge
increased 20% value from driver
whats not to like greedy uber?


----------



## Farlance

fwanklyspeaking said:


> Which office do you work in, and do you think anyone cares?


None of your business, and I don't honestly care, since apparently any advice/knowledge I offer is met by snarky quips here, despite the fact that none of what you are angry about is my fault or under my control. 



UberPissed said:


> True, but if they paid us a living wage, we wouldn't have to resort to such tactics. Just sayin.


Again, not under my control, so justifying it won't change the advice I give.



LAuberX said:


> Farlance, your input is always valued. So what exactly is "Manipulating the surge" from Ubers point of view?


This includes things like what was suggested at the beginning of the post, or other things, like rejecting/canceling any non-surged trips, etc.


----------



## LAuberX

Farlance said:

"This includes things like what was suggested at the beginning of the post, or other things, like rejecting/canceling any non-surged trips, etc"


My #1 reason for canceling a trip is that there are closer cars (I have the rider app open all the time)

#2 is the rider is just too far away, 10-15 minutes on the driver app estimate turns into 15-20 minutes in L.A. traffic, that's too far.

Driving 15+ minutes to a fare is not reasonable. If closer cars won't take the fare I should not be penalized.

If I cancel on one or two fares because they are 10+ minutes away the next one will be 3 minutes away with out fail, confirming my decision to stay put.

I am not hunting for Surge fares, but if I am in the middle of a Surge area I will not drive out of it to pick up a non-surge pax. 

Drivers know there is no way to make a profit doing 1 or 2 minimum fare rides per hour. That is $4.80 to the driver here. A smart driver must limit the "free miles" to keep profitable.

Now if Uber wants to hire me to drive a car they pay all the expenses on that would be different....


----------



## UberPissed

Just flowing orders, Farlance?


----------



## fwanklyspeaking

Farlance said:


> None of your business, and I don't honestly care, since apparently any advice/knowledge I offer is met by snarky quips here, despite the fact that none of what you are angry about is my fault or under my control.
> 
> Again, not under my control, so justifying it won't change the advice I give.
> 
> This includes things like what was suggested at the beginning of the post, or other things, like rejecting/canceling any non-surged trips, etc.


You do realize that YOU will not be receiving whatever was promised to YOU as well. Don't you?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

You know, maybe I'm not good at math, but I have to imagine that at some point, the amount of time spent *not* picking up riders in order to get surge prices has to end up being more of an opportunity cost than if you just accepted the damn 1x rides in the first place.

To quote The Simpsons:

*Homer: *And you didn't think I'd make any money. I found a dollar while
I was waiting for the bus.
*Marge: *While you were out "earning" that dollar, you lost forty dollars by not going to work. The plant called and said if you don't come in tomorrow, don't bother coming in Monday.


----------



## KrisThuy

Sean O'Gorman said:


> You know, maybe I'm not good at math, but I have to imagine that at some point, the amount of time spent *not* picking up riders in order to get surge prices has to end up being more of an opportunity cost than if you just accepted the damn 1x rides in the first place.
> 
> To quote The Simpsons:
> 
> *Homer: *And you didn't think I'd make any money. I found a dollar while
> I was waiting for the bus.
> *Marge: *While you were out "earning" that dollar, you lost forty dollars by not going to work. The plant called and said if you don't come in tomorrow, don't bother coming in Monday.


it has some up and downs
up will be
less mileage spent + good gross income

down will be
youll definitely need to pray for it to happen


----------



## UberPissed

Sean O'Gorman said:


> You know, maybe I'm not good at math, but I have to imagine that at some point, the amount of time spent *not* picking up riders in order to get surge prices has to end up being more of an opportunity cost than if you just accepted the damn 1x rides in the first place.
> 
> To quote The Simpsons:
> 
> *Homer: *And you didn't think I'd make any money. I found a dollar while
> I was waiting for the bus.
> *Marge: *While you were out "earning" that dollar, you lost forty dollars by not going to work. The plant called and said if you don't come in tomorrow, don't bother coming in Monday.


Woooo Hoooo! 4 day weekend!


----------



## NightRider

UberPissed said:


> Woooo Hoooo! 4 day weekend!


Doh! You beat me to it!


----------



## Farlance

UberPissed said:


> Just flowing orders, Farlance?


I don't follow orders on a public forum which has no connection to my job besides being about it.

What you guys don't seem to get is that while you have complaints, I'm not someone who can control this shit. Taking your frustrations out on me, accusing me of being a fraud, and then being verbally (textually?) abusive in an attempt to get what you want is an exercise in futility. Honestly, while I felt bad for you guys at first when all of this started, I've quickly become disinterested due to this bullshit, and it's quickly escalating into annoyance.

To make things clear;
*I cannot change your rates. 
I cannot change anything beyond helping with fare adjustments and account issues.
I'm not here to do my job on my time off, I'm here to offer my advice and insight.
*
Capisce?


----------



## chi1cabby

I have been reading many accounts from riders and drivers that drivers are only logging on when the surge pricing is on. This is a an excellent tactic. I would suggest that the drivers keep the Uber Rider App always fired up because that







is what causes a surge: more people just opening up the Uber App than the number of available cars!


----------



## Mikeydz

Sean O'Gorman said:


> You know, maybe I'm not good at math, but I have to imagine that at some point, the amount of time spent *not* picking up riders in order to get surge prices has to end up being more of an opportunity cost than if you just accepted the damn 1x rides in the first place.


Maybe, maybe not.

By definition, there is more demand for rides than there are drivers in a surge area. So once you go online in a surge are, in theory, you shouldn't have to wait long for a ping. If you are in a surge area, and for some reason you get a ping from a customer 15 min away, outside the surge area, you are probably much better off not accepting the ride, wait a couple more min, and getting a surge fare. All else being equal, you have less expenses (not using the extra gas to drive 15 min away for a non surge fare) and more income from the surge.

On the other hand, if you are outside a surge area, and you have to drive a bit to get to the surge, you might be better off picking up a non surge fare than chasing the surge. Especially in the worst case scenario where you don't accept the non surge fare so you can head to the surge, but the surge vanishes by the time you get there.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Farlance said:


> I don't follow orders on a public forum which has no connection to my job besides being about it.
> 
> What you guys don't seem to get is that while you have complaints, I'm not someone who can control this shit. Taking your frustrations out on me, accusing me of being a fraud, and then being verbally (textually?) abusive in an attempt to get what you want is an exercise in futility. Honestly, while I felt bad for you guys at first when all of this started, I've quickly become disinterested due to this bullshit, and it's quickly escalating into annoyance.
> 
> To make things clear;
> *I cannot change your rates.
> I cannot change anything beyond helping with fare adjustments and account issues.
> I'm not here to do my job on my time off, I'm here to offer my advice and insight.
> *
> Capisce?


Oh sweet and noble Farlance! Are you being digitally abused?

There's always a point before abuse where it sorta kinda felt OK. But then when the greater being went that little too far, the fun and happy feelings went away..

That may be where a lot of people here on the forum are. Happy at first to have given their souls, cars and ass-ets to the great K digital exercise, but now learn that the only thing that grows is the reaming finger within.

Farlance let's just all get drunk together, laugh, cry and cuddle - we should never forget there is no crime in getting raped.


----------



## mp775

Mikeydz said:


> By definition, there is more demand for rides than there are drivers in a surge area. So once you go online in a surge are, in theory, you shouldn't have to wait long for a ping. If you are in a surge area, and for some reason you get a ping from a customer 15 min away, outside the surge area, you are probably much better off not accepting the ride, wait a couple more min, and getting a surge fare.


Not necessarily. From what I've read here and/or on the Uber drivers subreddit, a surge happens when there are more rider apps open - not necessarily rides requested. And riders can get a text when the surge is over. Meanwhile, drivers are chasing the surge and heading out of the non-surge areas. You might be better off taking that 1x trip (but if its 5 minutes away, not 15 minutes).


----------



## chi1cabby

Farlance said:


> Manipulating surge pricing is a one-way ticket to being instantly and irrevocably deactivated. Just keep that in mind.


What really is MANIPULATING THE SURGE? Drivers are choosing to stay offline till their vicinity is in Surge Pricing. What Uber policies are they in violation of by doing so? Uber obviously thinks that reducing the rates to their current level makes best business sense at this moment. But drivers think that accepting rides at these lower rates is not viable for them.


----------



## LAuberX

chi1cabby said:


> I have been reading many accounts from riders and drivers that drivers are only logging on when the surge pricing is on. This is a an excellent tactic. I would suggest that the drivers keep the Uber Rider App always fired up because that
> View attachment 923
> is what causes a surge: more people just opening up the Uber App than the number of available cars!


I don't see the surge the tweeter is talking about

No lightning bolt over UberX?


----------



## UberPissed

Its there - in the pic on the right.


----------



## LAuberX

Doh! I'm used to seeing it on the bottom left uberx slider


----------



## Jeeves

Sydney Uber said:


> Oh sweet and noble Farlance! Are you being digitally abused?
> 
> There's always a point before abuse where it sorta kinda felt OK. But then when the greater being went that little too far, the fun and happy feelings went away..
> 
> That may be where a lot of people here on the forum are. Happy at first to have given their souls, cars and ass-ets to the great K digital exercise, but now learn that the only thing that grows is the reaming finger within.
> 
> Farlance let's just all get drunk together, laugh, cry and cuddle - we should never forget there is no crime in getting raped.


Why are you patronizing this guy? Did someone take over your account Sydney? Seems like you have went from encouraging and helpful to downright ugly. "there is no crime in getting raped?" Who says that?

It's quite lame that we were able to have a CSR rep here and chased him away.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Jeeves said:


> Why are you patronizing this guy? Did someone take over your account Sydney? Seems like you have went from encouraging and helpful to downright ugly. "there is no crime in getting raped?" Who says that?
> 
> It's quite lame that we were able to have a CSR rep here and chased him away.


hi Jeeves, in only a few short months that we've been here, UBER was seen as wonderful offering by the under-employed and many unemployed providing them with a return for their time, effort and invested capital (their vehicles )

You may recall, I used to naively sing UBER'S praises, having found a new source of work. It was like shooting fish in a barrel, between Fri evening and Sunday night, I'd offload my work to my drivers, concentrate on UBER Black and easily hit $1200-$1500 gross targets.

Id work hours that allowed me to still have time with the kids and enjoy the opportunities the extra income provided.

How that has changed. I watch the riders App, and see a screen of ant-like icons, many driving aimlessly sniffing for work.

No element of resource control is employed, because its beneficial to UBER to have more and more subscribers to its App. The crazy valuation formula that allows Uber to draw investors to part with their money is based partly on the capital that each driver brings with their cars and the human capital that each driver represents. Jeeves, you and your car has a dollar value that goes directly to benefit Uber's manipulated bottom

It doesn't matter to UBER that earnings have halved to its drivers, they don't care as each time a new "Partner" signs on and and reduces the average take for the workforce its value increases on the increased pain of its workforce.

Like I said Jeeves there is no crime being the victim at the hands of an organisation that Has & Continues to grow its value by breaking existing laws whilst regulators allow them to do so.


----------



## Jeeves

Sydney Uber said:


> hi Jeeves, in only a few short months that we've been here, UBER was seen as wonderful offering by the under-employed and many unemployed providing them with a return for their time, effort and invested capital (their vehicles )
> 
> You may recall, I used to naively sing UBER'S praises, having found a new source of work. It was like shooting fish in a barrel, between Fri evening and Sunday night, I'd offload my work to my drivers, concentrate on UBER Black and easily hit $1200-$1500 gross targets.
> 
> Id work hours that allowed me to still have time with the kids and enjoy the opportunities the extra income provided.
> 
> How that has changed. I watch the riders App, and see a screen of ant-like icons, many driving aimlessly sniffing for work.
> 
> No element of resource control is employed, because its beneficial to UBER to have more and more subscribers to its App. The crazy valuation formula that allows Uber to draw investors to part with their money is based partly on the capital that each driver brings with their cars and the human capital that each driver represents. Jeeves, you and your car has a dollar value that goes directly to benefit Uber's manipulated bottom
> 
> It doesn't matter to UBER that earnings have halved to its drivers, they don't care as each time a new "Partner" signs on and and reduces the average take for the workforce its value increases on the increased pain of its workforce.
> 
> Like I said Jeeves there is no crime being the victim at the hands of an organisation that Has & Continues to grow its value by breaking existing laws whilst regulators allow them to do so.


I didn't realize your market too had become a different landscape. Saturation sucks. So what are your realistic gross targets for this weekend? I'm sure you have seen this industry change a lot and you are keen to adapt - how are you doing that? Have your prices gone down too?

I still see no point in making Farlance any sort of scapegoat.


----------



## Farlance

Sydney Uber said:


> hi Jeeves, in only a few short months that we've been here, UBER was seen as wonderful offering by the under-employed and many unemployed providing them with a return for their time, effort and invested capital (their vehicles )
> 
> You may recall, I used to naively sing UBER'S praises, having found a new source of work. It was like shooting fish in a barrel, between Fri evening and Sunday night, I'd offload my work to my drivers, concentrate on UBER Black and easily hit $1200-$1500 gross targets.
> 
> Id work hours that allowed me to still have time with the kids and enjoy the opportunities the extra income provided.
> 
> How that has changed. I watch the riders App, and see a screen of ant-like icons, many driving aimlessly sniffing for work.
> 
> No element of resource control is employed, because its beneficial to UBER to have more and more subscribers to its App. The crazy valuation formula that allows Uber to draw investors to part with their money is based partly on the capital that each driver brings with their cars and the human capital that each driver represents. Jeeves, you and your car has a dollar value that goes directly to benefit Uber's manipulated bottom
> 
> It doesn't matter to UBER that earnings have halved to its drivers, they don't care as each time a new "Partner" signs on and and reduces the average take for the workforce its value increases on the increased pain of its workforce.
> 
> Like I said Jeeves there is no crime being the victim at the hands of an organisation that Has & Continues to grow its value by breaking existing laws whilst regulators allow them to do so.


So why exactly is your rage directed at me? Do you honestly think I can control any of this? Go be facetious at someone else.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Farlance said:


> So why exactly is your rage directed at me? Do you honestly think I can control any of this? Go be facetious at someone else.


Dear Farlance,

Firstly let me reiterate one of my first responses to your inclusion on this forum - and that it was a welcome act of honest bravery that from the start you did identify yourself as a UBER CSR. You have given us all an insight to the way things are viewed from one level of UBER management - thankyou.

You have misinterpreted my post - its not one of rage, but one who after 4-5 years of the GFC saw UBER as a new way of utilising my capital more efficiently, then being terribly disappointed when I learned the truth of UBER's success formula.

Let me voice what many (not all) are experiencing being UBER PARTNERS.

Changed entry rules
Changed subscription costs
Falling billing rates
Increased competing car numbers
Lack of access to management
Manufactured issues caused by UBER policy
A grossly unfair driver rating system

Farlance, UBER will also one day hang many well-intentioned, hard working staff members out to dry.

At that point Farlance, remember my sincere invitation to just all get drunk together, laugh, cry and cuddle - we should never forget there is no crime in getting Graped.

(Apologies to all - original term Upsetting for some. The crime of "Grape" is when there's a Bunch of perps at it! )


----------



## LAuberX

Staying on topic, I saw the surge being manipulated last night in Los Angeles and posted about it.

Staying off line until the surge price factor gets to 2.5 or better is the only "legal" way to do it.

No ride canceled, no destination cherry picked. Just no driver for rack rate.

I will see if the same thing happens tonight.


----------



## UberSF

Farlance said:


> Manipulating surge pricing is a one-way ticket to being instantly and irrevocably deactivated. Just keep that in mind.


Ohhh no, say it isn't so. Should i just keep bending over to let Uber do the driving for me?


----------



## UberSF

Farlance said:


> I don't follow orders on a public forum which has no connection to my job besides being about it.
> 
> What you guys don't seem to get is that while you have complaints, I'm not someone who can control this shit. Taking your frustrations out on me, accusing me of being a fraud, and then being verbally (textually?) abusive in an attempt to get what you want is an exercise in futility. Honestly, while I felt bad for you guys at first when all of this started, I've quickly become disinterested due to this bullshit, and it's quickly escalating into annoyance.
> 
> To make things clear;
> *I cannot change your rates.
> I cannot change anything beyond helping with fare adjustments and account issues.
> I'm not here to do my job on my time off, I'm here to offer my advice and insight.
> *
> Capisce?


Why are you here then?


----------



## Jeeves

Have you guys tried exercising, drinking water, and getting a good nights rest? This negative and blaming rhetoric isn't helping anyone, including yourselves. Anyone familiar with the law of attraction?


----------



## UberPup

I always drive with the app on my personal cell.

So I can see other cars and where they are


----------



## Sydney Uber

Jeeves said:


> I didn't realize your market too had become a different landscape. Saturation sucks. So what are your realistic gross targets for this weekend? I'm sure you have seen this industry change a lot and you are keen to adapt - how are you doing that? Have your prices gone down too?
> 
> I still see no point in making Farlance any sort of scapegoat.


Hi Jeeves, there was truly no offence intended to Farlance - he's been a rare beacon of light within UBER management.

How am I going to adapt you ask? Yes over 19 years there has been necessary change.

I may have dug a bigger hole for myself but I took delivery yesterday of a white Audi Q7 SUV. Teaming up with a friend who has one of the best Wedding car businesses in Sydney. He has one Q7, so the two will work well together.

I walked away from wedding work 9 years ago when I found it becoming impossible to deal with Bridezillas and their crazy ignorant requests.

Working as a subcontractor to him will firewall me from the Brides and hopefully allow me to enjoy the fun Bridesmaids or Groomsmen transport.

Seeing that I'm now working weekends, one 3hr wedding is worth 8hrs Ubering - but there is the issue of following up with sustainable corporate work the rest of the week to pay for the higher capital and maintenance costs.


----------



## UberPissed

I like Farlance. He is good shit in my book. I like all of you people - this is a great forum to vent. I want to give you all hugs and punch you all at the same time.


----------



## UberPissed

Although sometimes I think this forum has just turned into myself and chi1cabby just liking each other's posts.


----------



## chi1cabby

UberPissed said:


> Although sometimes I think this forum has just turned into myself and chi1cabby just liking each other's posts.


You know what they say "Great minds think alike!" Hahaha!


----------



## TrafficSlayer

Sean O'Gorman said:


> You know, maybe I'm not good at math, but I have to imagine that at some point, the amount of time spent *not* picking up riders in order to get surge prices has to end up being more of an opportunity cost than if you just accepted the damn 1x rides in the first place.
> 
> To quote The Simpsons:
> 
> *Homer: *And you didn't think I'd make any money. I found a dollar while
> I was waiting for the bus.
> *Marge: *While you were out "earning" that dollar, you lost forty dollars by not going to work. The plant called and said if you don't come in tomorrow, don't bother coming in Monday.


Everything you do is a gamble financially with Uber since you have operating costs with your vehicle. Here's the thing though, a minimum fare will pay $4 in most markets, that is $2.40 to the driver. Even if you have a solar powered vehicle that never needs maintenance or anything else, your maximum earnings are going to be around $9.20/hr if you do minimum fares because you can really only get 4 per hour if all stars align. Factor in gas and vehicle depreciation, and you make less than $6/hr. Plus, while earning that $6/hr, you may be passing up much larger fares. You don't know what you may gain by refusing those grinders, but your loss is capped at $6/hr conservatively. Therefore, if you make more than $6/hr. after expenses, you are winning. Pathetic, but true.


----------



## yoo

Only fraction of the drivers are on this site. There is no way to implement any plans here. Most of the drivers just want to do their job by accepting most of their pings that is in reasonable distance. They are not going to go offline trying to manipulate the system trying bring the surge higher. 

We all are frustrated what Uber has done to us and not sure why we have to try to change their system. Why cant you Uber just leave us alone and make us happy!!!


----------



## jakob

If I'm the only one in the area and no surge is showing, I'm logging off and resting my feet and car, I'm doing nothing wrong, I choose not to work... However I try to do this last week and for a good hour no car in the huge area that usually surges didn't but I was being stubborn waited until it surged and got a ping for 2.5x which was worth waiting around and not killing useless gas. We gotta play this system to make it worth awhile and I suggest everyone to do as well because soon you won't see surge either and I promise you that.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberPissed said:


> Although sometimes I think this forum has just turned into myself and chi1cabby just liking each other's posts.


There ya go!


----------



## UberLuxbod

UberPissed said:


> Would it inflate the surge if every driver opened the app and put the pin where they were?
> 
> I am thinking if we all did this, it would put increase the number of eyeballs on one area and potentially create a surge.
> 
> Since Uber f-s us, maybe we have to resort to these types of games.


So Uber make a decision to reduce rates and you think the solution is to try and ensure riders pay more by attempting to manipulate Surge?

Perhaps you should work elsewhere.

Or start up your own App.

Nobody is forcing you to work for Uber.

Certainly not the passengers.
​


----------



## UberLuxbod

Sydney Uber said:


> Hi Jeeves, there was truly no offence intended to Farlance - he's been a rare beacon of light within UBER management.
> 
> How am I going to adapt you ask? Yes over 19 years there has been necessary change.
> 
> I may have dug a bigger hole for myself but I took delivery yesterday of a white Audi Q7 SUV. Teaming up with a friend who has one of the best Wedding car businesses in Sydney. He has one Q7, so the two will work well together.
> 
> I walked away from wedding work 9 years ago when I found it becoming impossible to deal with Bridezillas and their crazy ignorant requests.
> 
> Working as a subcontractor to him will firewall me from the Brides and hopefully allow me to enjoy the fun Bridesmaids or Groomsmen transport.
> 
> Seeing that I'm now working weekends, one 3hr wedding is worth 8hrs Ubering - but there is the issue of following up with sustainable corporate work the rest of the week to pay for the higher capital and maintenance costs.


Do people like the Q7 for weddings in Aus?My personal vehicle is an X351 Jag XJL and i think it a bit different to the usual Silver Mercedes.

​


----------



## Mikeydz

UberLuxbod said:


> So Uber make a decision to reduce rates and you think the solution is to try and ensure riders pay more by attempting to manipulate Surge?
> 
> Perhaps you should work elsewhere.
> 
> Or start up your own App.
> 
> Nobody is forcing you to work for Uber.
> 
> Certainly not the passengers.
> ​


Seriously?

Drivers don't try an manipulate the surge because they are making $20 per hour, but are greedy and want more. They only want to drive surge because non surge prices in many markets for average rides is at best minimum wage even before you factor in gas and wear and tear.

And then to add insult, drivers are told they will make more money under the new rates, even though it's basically not true for the average driver.


----------



## SgtMurphy

My style of accepting has definitely changed, as well a few other style points. I stopped dressing nice, over-contouring to preferred music/AC and all that. At the same time my knowledge of the city and driving abilities have expanded, and also my consistency. But the star ratings have gone up at the same time as I'm just doing my thing. Holding out for Uber XL when the students came back is a workable plan, demand is EXPLOSIVO. 
And it's good to go.
I stop during the night lull, put on my flak and helmet and listen to tunes while running a few miles around quiet city Boston. Hop back on, do a few airport trips and then cheel with my woman. I've made it as close to what I want it to be as possible. But the money still is hit and miss. 
Can you imagine if Uber hadn't gone so corporate with all these incursions into our share and said "enoughs enough, we could all win and some of these guys could use this wonderful program as a real job." 
But no. Too good to be true.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Mikeydz said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Drivers don't try an manipulate the surge because they are making $20 per hour, but are greedy and want more. They only want to drive surge because non surge prices in many markets for average rides is at best minimum wage even before you factor in gas and wear and tear.
> 
> And then to add insult, drivers are told they will make more money under the new rates, even though it's basically not true for the average driver.


A big issue that i can see with the Uber concept is the influx of inexperienced rideshare drivers. Why would you pay the same rate for a driver using his personal car and without the appropriate licence. In the UK the rideshare UberX section is still drivers fully licensed and insured properly. The only issue is that in London they have no knowledge test whatsoever for X and as a result drivers with poor knowledge and over reliance on satnav are getting lost and going to the wrong destination. For many Uber drivers this is a job not a stop gap fad or trendy thing to do to meet people. And to say it is OK to dishonestly manipulate the system due to feeling you are not getting what you are worth is pathetic. You think you are worth more? Then crack on and move elsewhere. Moaning about it and blaming the riders/clients will do nothing. We all have the right to turn off the App and do something else. If anybody things this industry is stable isnfooling themselves. If somebody has two good weeks then expects every other week of the year to be the same is deluded. But if you look at some comments on this forum, as i have been lurking for months, then the blame doesn't fall totally with Uber. There are many people on here that need to realise driving people around at the lower end of the market with severe price sensitivity is neither easy or hugely profitable.


----------



## Mikeydz

1. My guess is that the drivers that are manipulating the surge are the more experienced and knowledgeable drivers. Uber should be trying to keep them happy, since an experienced and knowledgeable driver is better for the clients, and better for the Uber brand. But instead, Ubers massive rate cuts forces that asset to either drive surge only, or leave Uber altogether, neither of which benefits customers or the Uber brand.

2. Most drivers don't blame the riders for Uber rate cuts. They blame Uber.

3. Uber doesn't market to the "lower end" of the market. Uber markets a better passenger experience, with nicer cars and friendlier drivers than you normally get with a standard cab experience. And Ubers' old rates allowed for that experience while still being cheaper than a taxi.

4. Uber constantly advertizes unrealistic earnings to potential new drivers. This is flooding the markets with a bunch of new, inexperienced drivers who are fooled into thinking they can realistically reach these earnings. 

5. Drivers do have the right to turn off the app and do something else. And that's what these drivers are doing. They go offline until the fares are worth their time.


----------



## OldTownSean

Farlance said:


> Manipulating surge pricing is a one-way ticket to being instantly and irrevocably deactivated. Just keep that in mind.


Remember the drivers were happy before your boss started this.

It's a good idea to consult with your "partners" (LOL?) before slashing their profit margins...


----------



## [email protected]

JJuber said:


> offline together for 10 min and back online when is surge


I think when the app turns yellow we all should turn off our phones. This should crest a surge right away


----------



## Emmes

Maybe the lower rates are to throw some chlorine in the driver gene pool. It could be a marketing strategy to weed out the undesirables who manipulate the system - or punishing everyone for a few who take advantage of surge pricing. I guess my question is this .. if your FT job treated you like you feel you're being treated by Uber, how long would it take you to leave? Or would you stick around just to ***** and steal pens, paper and anything else to 'supplement' and/or retaliate against the cuts - and poisoning your coworkers minds for a hostile takeover while you're at it?

I'm not saying everything about this job is fair. What I'm saying is .. if you don't like it, leave. If it's not making you money, leave. If you feel you're getting effed in the A, leave! Quit *****ing about it and infecting everyone else who is still enjoying this job (due to ignorance, blinders or whatever else you want to call it). I'm all for being informed, but not infected. Damn. If you aren't part of the solution then you're part of the problem. Leave already. Find another job to complain about all day, every day. 

The rates have gone down in MY area too. I have a choice. Suck it up and drive on, or lay down and take one for the team. Adjust fire, people.


----------

